# Honey help



## bigsmooth (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Me, I’d dump the water. Put it in your hot attic to warm and remove crystals. Then have your wife taste it. SB fine.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

It is not necessarily "water" on top.
Give it time and it all will crystallize.
This is how it normally works - crystallization always begins at the bottom (maybe the crystals just sink due to density diffs, what not).

Well, ok, pour the top off and just use it first.
I'd eat it and have no second thoughts.
IF it tastes fermented to your liking, dilute with water and feed to the bees.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

The "water" is just a result of the crystallization process where the sugars come out of solution and turn solid leaving behind liquid with a higher water content. If it sits too long like that, the watery section may start to ferment. You'll know it immediately by smell. It still won't hurt you, but it will change the flavor.

I would just liquefy it by loosening the lid and setting the whole jar in hot water till it turns liquid again - stirring several times during the process. When all the solids have returned to solution, the honey will be good as new.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

What GaSteve said..... note sit in hot water and turn heat off.... do not boil or get too hot in water


----------

